# Hmg



## bomb_r2 (Mar 11, 2018)

I was thinking of running hmg as part of pct after this cycle, I have found it for $58 150iu 
if dosing protocol is 75iu eod how the fuck do people afford it ?


----------



## PrincipalSkinner (Mar 11, 2018)

bomb_r2 said:


> I was thinking of running hmg as part of pct after this cycle, I have found it for $58 150iu
> if dosing protocol is 75iu eod how the fuck do people afford it ?


Most people have a job that pays over minimum wage.
Most people don't get fired every third day of a another new job.
Most people that do aas have self respect which you obviously don't have. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------

